# Preparing for furlough in the USA starting in May



## Pergamum (Dec 27, 2013)

We return to the USA for several months starting May 2014. This is to visit family and to visit churches and report about our work here in the tribe.

We are looking for a reliable mini-van. We can buy, borrow, or receive donated vehicles, but it needs to be big (mini-van size) and reliable (we'll be travelling thousands of miles).

Also, we are scheduling church visits. If your church would like to hear about the work in our tribe, let us know. 

There is also a need to find missionary guesthouses or parsonages or "prophet's chambers" at local churches where travelling missionaries can stay cheaply for a few days while on the road. This might be a way for non-baptistic reformed churches to help. A church need not even host us or let us present, or be financially connected in any way (though it would be nice to have prayer), but if there are guesthouses connected with churches along our path, this might save us hundreds of dollars during our travels.


Finally, pray for a good end to our second term. It will have been over 4 and a half years this term and we feel pretty "toasty" and burned out at times. There is progress in the tribe, but everything seems such hard work and we have suffered some exhaustion this month (due to dysentery but we also think stress had a part, too...we are well now, however, and Teresa even found the ingredients to make us a cheesecake this week!).


----------



## solas4me (Dec 27, 2013)

Could you email me at my private email?
[email protected]
I would like to discuss your ability to visit with our church (and our family!)

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 27, 2013)

We'll be praying for a good furlough! Where exactly will your current route take you?


----------



## Leslie (Jan 7, 2014)

Will you be in the west suburban Chicago area anytime between 17 June and 3 July? If so, I'd like to come to your location and listen to you. Sorry I can't offer housing.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 7, 2014)

Sorry, we have no supporting churches in Chicago. We will be going near Minneapolis, MN, though and might swing near Chicago.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 7, 2014)

Pergamum said:


> Sorry, we have no supporting churches in Chicago. We will be going near Minneapolis, MN, though and might swing near Chicago.



Sounds good. Please let me know when. I'm willing to drive as far west as the Iowa border if that's more convenient, will spring for a lunch or supper or whatever.


----------

